# Any cheap/free good quality music programs?



## Corwin Cross (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah, I'm asking about it, because I'm starting a synthrock/indie rock band with my friend called New Age Heroes. And, we don't have much money to spend. So, my brethren at the FA Forums, do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 17, 2010)

Any program is free if you're a good pirate.

I suggest Adobe Audition 3.0

I don't recommend Audacity at all, though it is freeware.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, Audition's like $100, so I just got Audacity, because my friends (one of which is a real DJ) think it's pretty good. I might download some free synthpads and drumkits, too.


----------



## Luchs (Oct 18, 2010)

There are many steps between "Idea" and "Final Result"; I can't give you any recommendations for free DAWs, but at least two tools which I find rather useful once my tracks are finished:

Wavosaur: http://www.wavosaur.com/  - A tiny, free audio editor and analyzer. Helps with visualizing the mix to get a general idea about required changes, even if it's just to figure out that the stereo balance isn't good. 

winLAME: http://winlame.sourceforge.net/ - Turns your .wav files into nice MP3s. Most DAWs can do that, too, but I'm rather fond of the ability to fine tune some aspects of the encoding and use variable compression rates.


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 18, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> a good pirate.


 
That's unpossible.

derp

I certainly don't recommend Audacity, there's not a whole lot you can do with it compared to any of the pricey competitors.


----------



## Aaros (Oct 22, 2010)

Also, if you're recording drums, you'll want to use more than one mic, in which case you'll want to buy an audio interface like a Presonus Firebox (it's what I have) and it comes with recording software such as Cubase.


----------



## Aden (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.ardour.org/, though it's OS X and Linux only.

Audacity has been mentioned. It's competent, but it's not what you're looking for.

I'd just save your money and get inexpensive DAW software. I highly, highly recommend REAPER, especially for the price.


----------



## Willow (Oct 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> Audacity has been mentioned. It's competent, but it's not what you're looking for.


It's an audio editor, not a music maker. 

So Audacity's only purpose in the production would be to polish the final product.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 23, 2010)

Willow said:


> It's an audio editor, not a music maker.
> 
> So Audacity's only purpose in the production would be to polish the final product.


 
You can use it for tracking, not just editing, so unless you're wanting to actually CREATE music with it, it will do everything you want with recording, just not nearly as well as other programs.


----------



## Aden (Oct 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> You can use it for tracking, not just editing, so unless you're wanting to actually CREATE music with it, it will do everything you want with recording, just not nearly as well as other programs.


 
yeah, but depending on what kind of synth sounds they're going for, they're going to need MIDI support
still waving the REAPER flag


----------



## Luchs (Oct 25, 2010)

*FL Studio* also offers exceptionally good value for the money. The demo is fully functional (except you can't save projects) with no time limitation, I'd definitely recommend giving it a try.

(And, contrary to popular bias, it's not only suitable for electronic music. It's doing a good job at cinematic soundtracks, symphonic rock and classical music for me.)


----------



## RedReynart (Nov 3, 2010)

Music programs doesn't really help me to understand what you are looking for.

Are you creating music with harware like real guitars and drums? You need a DAW that is suited for your needs Roland Cakewalk makes a program called SONAR 8 which can record and edit audio as well as support for Midi tracks and VST's 

FL Studio as metioned above is a Music Creator in which you create midi tracks that its own program defines instruments so everything is digital and internal to that software. FL studio is also quite difficult to use to its full potential for anyone for a very complex User interface. FL supports Midi out to hardware, Audio record and VST though lacks the ability to edit them.

PropellerHead Reason 5 is a very powerfull and easy to use program with internal Midi capability, the program runs a UI that looks and feels like your hooking up real hardware. This also alows you to reroute the audio to any device you wish, including spliters and mergers, distortion pedals, and compressors just like you would in real. This gives it great flex ability. This program does not support audio but does suport midi in and out. Another feature of this program is Re-Wire. This is a vertural midi sync that you can opening up any other software and have perfect sync play back such as Audacity and FL studio so you can use multible software for all your synth sound needs using reason as your master. One reason I highly recomend Reason over FL Studio.

If you are looking for something cheap and and still somewhat powerfull and able to print off full scores in sheet music than Harmony Assisstant is just for you. It opens up with a music sheet and you are able to edit full Midi tracks like this using its internal sounds or you can even import your custom sounds for even more versitility. Its very easy to use and even embellish your music. Like adding slurs, Cresendos, Transposing, trills and the like. It even suports recording and editing audio to some degree. Its a bit limited and somewhat new of a program though I recomend this over Finaly (another music sheet type program) for even though it has a poor sound base and not support for Re-wire it is very powerfull if you especially use Midi enabled hardware for this programs makes editing midi tracks faster and easir than the other programs mentioned so far.. (and $75 compared to like Sonars or FL studios $300 is a sweet deal)


----------

